# Question for Ladies and Coaches



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 8, 2006)

I was wondering, because this scenario occurs quite often, what the lady grapplers and their coaches feel about dividing brackets if there is a poor female turn-out.

Let me clarify.  You show up at a tourney and only 6 women are there. Their weights and experience levels vary from 100 pounds to 170 and from beginner to advanced.  Would you rather they divide the brackets into 130 lbs and below and 131 +, or would you rather stay in your experience division, combining beginners with beginners?  Or how about neither of the above and if you were given the option of competing in the men's divisions (usually they are put in one weight class below their actual weight) would you do that?

Curious to see your replies, I know what I would choose and what I have done in the past and was wondering how the ladies on here (and their coaches) feel about the situation.


----------

